# Isla Blanca 8/14-8/15



## wahoo (Jun 2, 2004)

OK, I am now an addicted fly-fisherman....


Trip was awesome. Isla Blanca is absolutely gorgeous. Fished 2 days and did not see another boat fishing the entire time (not counting one hand liner snapper fishing).

I was definitely humbled, but also think the trip was a success. Thanks to an expert guide/pole man I had my first bonefish on fly before 8 on the first day. Then I proceeded to be unable to hook another, despite a couple of takes over the next 45 minutes or so.

Then we went for tarpon. And on my first cast to my first tarpon on fly, I had a take&#8230;.and messed up the hook-set. We went deeper and deeper into the mangroves. Short casts, but I had trouble with the odd casts. Managed to have two more takes back in the mangroves and hooked one for a moment. Just couldn't get the strip hookset down.

Back to the flats for more bones/permit&#8230;now the wind was blowing 12 or 15 and I was a mess with the 8 weight. Enrique spotted a school of tarpon and said get the 9 weight and he would get me in position. Throughout the trip it was quite obvious that I was much more competent with the 9 weight than the 8. He got me where he wanted me and we watched the tarpon. And a couple jacks came right by, so of course I cast&#8230;.no takers. Finally the tarpon did come, pretty much just like he thought they would. I botched the first cast, but got a second and strip, strip. BANG. I didn't miss that hook-set&#8230;.I broke the leader&#8230;..and watched as the school swam off with on tarpon jumping with a fly in its lip&#8230;..

So Day 1&#8230;check on the bonefish&#8230;.0-4 on tarpon takes&#8230;.I was mad at the tarpon.

Day 2&#8230; straight to the tarpon grounds in the mangroves. First cast&#8230;.take, hook-up, airborne tarpon&#8230;.fly line, fly, tippet all come flying back at me on the bow&#8230;because I didn't bow to the fish&#8230;&#8230;.repeat&#8230;..repeat&#8230;.. 0-3. I am addicted to catching a tarpon on a fly-rod&#8230;. I think I would have done it with another day&#8230;&#8230; it is pretty much all I can think about right now.

Then we went to the flats and I had couple of shots at tarpon, but they wouldn't take. I noticed that they were much spookier on the flats than in the mangroves. Then we ended up running across some snook on the flats&#8230;.there were small mangroves growing out of the flats and I proved to be much more successful hooking the little mangroves than the snook. Enrique politely suggested that I try one of my conventional rods&#8230;.if I was as good as I said I was with it&#8230;. 

First cast, bam, 9 pound snook. Scared a couple of other snook, then got another one. It was really cool sight casting to them in 18 inches of water. Then back to the tarpon&#8230;..

Tried some more spots in the mangroves, it was way too windy to have me on the flats the second day&#8230;15 or so. Had one more take and a couple more that weren't interested. 

So, I got a bonefish on a fly. And went 0-8 on tarpon strikes on fly. I need to get better and have more questions about techniques and what to do after the cast that I thought were possible. Turns out that the cast is important&#8230;but there is even more!

I have to learn a double haul for casting with lighter line and in windy conditions, I think.


----------



## rut_row (Nov 24, 2009)

Very nice pics..thanks for sharing!


----------



## mackm (Jul 23, 2006)

Nice pictures, fished there some yrs. back, always loved it. When those snook are running, lot's of fun........congrats.


----------



## skidmark (Feb 9, 2010)

Sweet pics and report. Congrats on those fish.


----------



## skidmark (Feb 9, 2010)

rut_row said:


> Very nice pics..thanks for sharing!


 You wanna go fishin?


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

Nice job, Wahoo, and congrats on your first bone. Was it Enrique Catzin you were fishing with? I know there are (at least) two fly fishing guides there named Enrique.


----------



## wahoo (Jun 2, 2004)

It was Enrique Trinidad. I was very pleased. He worked his butt off on the platform and the best food I ate on the trip were the sandwiches he brought each day.


----------



## cool river (Feb 18, 2009)

IB is a great spot! Enrique works hard at it. Try and get that permit next time. They are quite plentiful in that system.


----------

